# How to heat milk on stovetop without burning?



## danbuter

Is there a trick to this? Every time I try it, the milk on the bottom burns to the pan. I guess I just have to stand there moving the pan while it heats?


----------



## Alix

Lower heat. Don't use high, use medium and stir lots. There is also a little diffuser thing you can put on the element under your pot that will help.


----------



## justplainbill

try using a double-boiler


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Try using the microwave!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

icrowave and double boiler both work great.  If you don't have a double boiler, use a stainless steel bowl and place it inside a pot of boiling water.  It's best when the bowl rim, or sides of the bowl nestle against the pot rim, keeping the bowl slightly above the water.  

If you don't have any of the above, place an aluminum pan over the heat, and place your pan of milk on top of the aluminum pan.  This will diffuse the heat, making it less likely that you will scorch the milk.  Cook over medium heat.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## DaveSoMD

Goodweed of the North said:


> If you don't have any of the above, place an aluminum pan over the heat, and place your pan of milk on top of the aluminum pan.  This will diffuse the heat, making it less likely that you will scorch the milk.  Cook over medium heat.
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



Cast iron works really well also.


----------

